

Tell HN : A blog for hackdays, side projects and grassroots startups  - thehodge

Hi HN, Last week I finally got my arse into gear and started a project I've wanted to do for ages www.thinkstartups.com, I want to write a blog that covers the smaller startups that normally wouldn't get coverage on TC,RWW, Mashable (Not that I don't love those blogs but they have a remit).<p>I also want to give coverage to weekend projects and hack days, I've entered quite a few hack days and there is so much wasted talent and code I think giving a bit of marketing to some of the apps might give the devs a bit of a push to continue it..<p>So check it out and if you have a project, app or bit of news just ping it over to news@thinkstartups.com!<p>Would love to hear what you think :)
======
lukeinth
Awesome. I think its a great idea. I've enjoyed being part of the FB group for
people hacking on november / monthly projects. The more community and exposure
we can build the better it is for everyone hacking on projects. Have followed
on twitter, look forward to reading more.

------
thehodge
Live Link <http://thinkstartups.com/> or you can find us on twitter at
<http://www.twitter.com/thinkstartups> :)

------
templaedhel
I love the articles you have, and the idea of covering hack days, because I am
always looking for those. The site seems nice and the content is good, keep it
up and you have me hooked.

